
Ow Putin Weaponized Wikileaks to Influence the Election of an American PresidenT - vincvinc
http://www.defenseone.com/technology/2016/07/how-putin-weaponized-wikileaks-influence-election-american-president/130163/?oref=d_brief_nl
======
mathiasrw
"Weaponized Wikileaks"? What does that even mean?

